
Show HN: VclGenie a JSON to VCL Generator Written in Scala - dberg
https://github.com/iheartradio/vclgenie/
======
dberg
Author here. This was really started as a fun side project, so I am sure there
are tons of bugs, etc. Feedback welcome !

